# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  My house

## chris_stam

Thought I would share a few photos of the house I have nearly completed down the Mornington Peninsula in Victoria as an Owner Builder.  It has been my second life in the last 12 Months and my family have been very supportive.  I have probably done about 70% of the work myself.  Let me know if you would like me to post more photos...

----------


## davegol

great work .. well done!
must be very satisfying to have created that yourself.
more pics - yes please  :Redface: )

----------


## JB1

Looks great. 
What did you do yourself. 
I'm currently owner building, nearly finished. Getting my final inspection on Monday. 
I only project managed and some labourING jobs but no tradie work.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

Mate, 
You need to join this thread in a Go To Whoa , trophy room(forum).

----------


## shauck

> trophy room(forum).

   :Winner First:

----------


## barney118

> 

   :Sign giggle:

----------


## shauck

Barneys right. Go to whoa is the right place for you. Then you can knock yourself (and all of us) out with loads of pics. Maybe moderator can move this thread if you want?

----------


## chris_stam

Basically fully involved from day one which involved clearing all the trees then marking out the site and hand digging all the stump holes and footings.( Thank god its sand).  Next was doing all the subfloor and with the help of the old man did the frame onsight.  Then got a couple of blokes to put the trusses in place but I spent a couple of days finishing them off but nailing all the brackets and noggings.  From there I was involved in every part, by either helping a few of the trademen or things like hanging all the plaster and getting someone to stop it.  Next was painting, all the fixing, external cladding, floorboards, tiling, puting in the ikea kitchen and now all the landscaping.  Hopefully fininshed in the next couple of weeks.  I am actually a IT specialist by trade but spent most of my spare time on a building site helping my Dad. 
cheers 
Chris   

> Looks great. 
> What did you do yourself. 
> I'm currently owner building, nearly finished. Getting my final inspection on Monday. 
> I only project managed and some labourING jobs but no tradie work.  
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------

